# Series 2 w/lifetime bad HD for sale



## jkane (Dec 17, 2002)

Our Tivo hard disk died for the second time. Did the thing where you run diagnostics or something on it and it started working. It worked for another year, but it's doing it again. My wife uses it, and she did all of that playing around, so if I am not describing the process right, that's why. ;-)

Anyhow, we have moved to all HD, and are using Dish as our service provider. Got rid of our SD reciever, so really don't have much use for this Tivo anymore. Not worth it to me to replace the disk drive.

But, it has the lifetime service on it. So it might be worth something to someone who wants to replace the hard disk.

Make it worth my while to box it up and ship it to you. ;-) Make an offer that is reasonable and it will be accepted.

If you like, there is a Sling Box attached to it. Make an offer on it too! Since it's is also not HD, I don't have much need for it anymore either. Especially since both of our Dish recievers have HD slings on them now.


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm interested but can't pm because I have a low post count. Send me a pm and we can discuss.
Thanks


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

jkane said:


> Our Tivo hard disk died for the second time. Did the thing where you run diagnostics or something on it and it started working. It worked for another year, but it's doing it again. My wife uses it, and she did all of that playing around, so if I am not describing the process right, that's why. ;-)
> 
> Anyhow, we have moved to all HD, and are using Dish as our service provider. Got rid of our SD reciever, so really don't have much use for this Tivo anymore. Not worth it to me to replace the disk drive.
> 
> ...


What is the model number?

It's on the sticker on the back where the power cord plugs in and should start with TCD unless it's one of those Humax or ATT units or the ones with a DVD recorder built in.


----------



## jkane (Dec 17, 2002)

Model # TCD240080

Purchased/Activated December of 2002.


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm interested....I'll send you a pm


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

try again


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

I need two more posts to be able to pm you.....here's one and I'll put another up shortly


----------



## roscoedarling (Sep 27, 2011)

PM on the way


----------

